# changing color



## Cbranham89 (Oct 19, 2012)

My pitbull Cameron is now 9 months he was very blue in color now starting behind his ears, base of the tail, and basically his entire rear he is turning brown in color what should i expect as far as color change goes? that is him at the age of six months with my baby


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Not sure about your dog for sure but, i have seen this by what you describe many times. usually around his age they start dropping their Puppy coat and form and Adult coat or so my blues have here is an example.

At about 7 months










Around 1 year ( see the fuzzy this was left over from puppy coat it was loose dead hair that needed to be properly brushed out with a shedding brush)










Now 4 years










If it is what I think it is it will subside soon if not your dog could be getting a brown almost seal cast to the coat which is perfectly normal most blues do tend to change colors as they age.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

yeah my boy is the same way. i call him blue seal. since his color really depends on the lighting 

Odin's shelter pic Dec 2011









May 2012









October 2012


----------



## Cbranham89 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks your dog looks great by the way. Mine has a pretty thick coat on his upper back that sheds like crazy and is getting a little thinner he has to go to the vet on Saturday bc he keeps chewing himself around the base of the tail until he bleeds I have him on blue buffalo so no corn or grains but its continued and he is on fish oil now but it hasn't helped so now we are taking an allergy test.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah it happens. Nevaeh turned almost chocolate.
Puppy








Adult


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

If you could go back and look at every DNA and genetic discussion we've had on this forum on blues and reds and blacks.. well it will show you and be the tell tale sign of why certain dogs turn brown or chocolate (red).. The original video dogs of velvet and steel showed two superb catch dogs and they looked purple. Just like the dogs that the constable shot in Louisianna that had containment on a bull on the side of the highway. Doing the rancher a favor acutally the Constable thought the dogs were attacking and killing the bull.

Seal is the original color of the black dog that threw the silver (blue shimmer) black not the red black again DNA coversations; Slate is what originally was the color we all call blue now. Almost ALL black even in humans is a red dilute. The other stands out and shimmers in silver or bluish, thus Seal... Can look: black, red, or blue...


----------

